# Reflection Photos



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2013)

These are a couple of photos I took with reflections in them, I used my old small pocket camera.  The first was taken on Christmas Day 2011, from the wooded path we often walk on together.  The second one was taken at a small pond that we camped next to a few years ago.  Please add any reflection photos you may want to share to this thread.


----------



## Bee (Aug 29, 2013)

Love the photos SeaBreeze.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 29, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_Beautiful Photos SB, my late husband was a fan of taking reflection shots, i will see if i can find them_


----------



## littleowl (Aug 29, 2013)

Taken years ago with old Camera.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, nice pics Littleowl!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

Having been a photographer and working with lasers, found the study of light interaction with any surface most fascinating.  Nice pics, folks.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 31, 2013)

Brilliant photo. Have never seen its likes before.:excitement::excitement::excitement:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 31, 2013)

_I did have them on my PC but it crashed and lost a lot, i will try taking photos of photos and download them and see how they turn out._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2013)

Photo taken by my nephew.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2013)

Interesting photo That Guy!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 1, 2013)

_*Here's one of the reflection photos but it hasn't come out clear, this was the murray river at Howlong*_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2013)

Full moon reflection on Oneida Lake.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Pappy, moon reflection on water...lovely! :coolpics:


----------



## littleowl (Sep 5, 2013)

Surfer reflection


----------



## That Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually, littleowl, that's his shadow . . . but we'll take it, anyway.  Nice photo of motion in the ocean.


----------



## Anne (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice pics, everyone!!!   Pappy, love the moon on the water; looks so peaceful.


----------



## nan (Sep 6, 2013)

I loved all the reflection photos,thank you for sharing.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful.....


----------



## Rainee (Oct 27, 2013)

*Cornwall village ..*


----------



## Rainee (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2013)

Lovely photos Rainee! :coolthumb:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2013)

Not really a reflection but a clever photo.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

What a cool shot, Pappy.  Score!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2013)

This is what I miss most not living up north.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice Pappy, I love the fall colors.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 2, 2013)

_Beautiful Photo Pappy, have a look at this link from Nth America of reflection photos there are some beautiful shots_

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ured-photographer-seeks-calm-environment.html


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks Jillaroo....beautiful pics.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2013)

Lovely photos Jill, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainee (Nov 9, 2013)

Pappy that photo is just stunning.. the colours just beautiful.. thanks for sharing Its a keeper for sure..


----------



## Reen (Nov 16, 2013)

Loving everyones photos.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2013)

Sylvan Beach, NY looking towards Oneida Lake.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2013)

Lovely duck Reen!   Very interesting photo Pappy, the lighting's very special!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2013)

Not my photo but great shot.


----------



## Reen (Jan 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely duck Reen!


Here is another one SeaBreeze LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice reflection from that fatty!


----------



## Fern (Jan 12, 2014)

Great photos, 

Pappy, what brilliant colours, just gorgeous.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Reen (Feb 17, 2014)

That is beautiful SeaBreeze.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Rainee (Feb 23, 2014)

Beaut photos and I just love that swan Sea breeze that is so stunning.. thanks for sharing.. .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

These pictures were online.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yes there are some beautiful reflection shots online, thanks for showing  those SB.. I have a few I've taken myself but I'm not sure where I have them stored I'll try and find them..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

Found a couple..they aren't very good ones I have a couple of better ones somewhere..


This one was taken at Sundown on the river...






..and this at the local boating lake..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a little stream inlet next to the river close to my house..( not on my property )...taken on a sunny late  winter afternoon


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

Such lovely photos.  Love the ducks and swans.  :love_heart:

Many of the areas look like great retreats from the hustle & bustle of city life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

These 2 are my all time favourites of mine. The first one was taken of the lake in the grounds of the Hari Krishna temple about 20 minutes drive from here..it was just after 5pm late autumn and the sun was just sinking behind the trees.. 




The second one is also a late autumn afternoon..  narrowboats moored up at the marina near where I live...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Love the boats, Holly!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

Very cool pics Holly!  I really like the temple and the boats too!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

The colors are beautiful.:coolpics:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you ladies..:love_heart:


----------



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Aug 23, 2015)

*I didn't take this one. *
*Hope that's okay:
*


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 23, 2015)

Took this on one of my last days in the Canadian Rockies during a solitary hike.  Had the place pretty much to myself.


----------



## Lara (Aug 23, 2015)

That's one of the most beautiful photos I've ever seen…everything about it…location, reflection (miraculous), clarity, photographic quality, composition, color, texture, all of it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2015)

Very pretty Lara!  Bob, your photos is absolutely beautiful!  Those are the kind of hikes and outdoor wilderness that we enjoy also, in the US, Canada and Alaska.  It's nice to have an awesome natural place all to yourself, isn't it?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the kind remarks on my photos SeaBreeze and Lara.  Here are two more with nice reflections.  The first was taken early one morning in Southwest Harbor, Maine when I was up before the sunrise to shoot in Acadia National Park.  Caught this view after leaving the park.  The other image is from the Canadian Rockies, in Canmore, outside of Banff.  I had hiked up there alone (and couldn't help but notice the warnings about bear activity in the area.  I hiked up the trail, making lots of noise as I went and found this small, crystal clear "lake" at the top.  Though it was seemingly landlocked, one could see small fish in the water.  I was fortunte to catch the area as the light was fading and the winds were calm.  Thanks again for the compliments on my photos.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2015)

Saw this on Facebook. Had to share it.


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2015)

That just took my breath away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

Great photos Bob!  Pappy, I love the autumn colors in the photo you posted, fall's just around the corner by me, leaves are already starting to fall...love that season!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

A few years ago when I was commuting regularly into Boston, I took my camera with me.  I was in the habit of walking the 2+ miles from the train station to my office, and given that I arrived in the city pretty early, I was able to take advantage of the early morning light.  Here's a shot from our beautiful Public Garden on a nice spring morning.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

Early one morning, I had my camera with me on an early morning commute.  I got to work before the sun came up and my building was not far from Boston Harbor.  I always liked this shot, which I took from the top floor of my firm.  Thanks to the two buildings and their location across from the harbor, you can see the reflection of the boats in the water as the sun is rising.  An interesting view from downtown Boston.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2015)

You're the same as me Bob, camera goes everywhere with me.. 

Beautiful reflection shots and the Public gardens look very much like many places around here ...all your shots are lovely, but for me the winner..has to be the Reflection in the office building...wow!! that is a stunning shot which could have easily been overlooked as a reflection shot !!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> You're the same as me Bob, camera goes everywhere with me..
> 
> Beautiful reflection shots and the Public gardens look very much like many places around here ...all your shots are lovely, but for me the winner..has to be the Reflection in the office building...wow!! that is a stunning shot which could have easily been overlooked as a reflection shot !!


Thanks very much for the compliment.  I think my next camera will be one I can slip in my pocket.  While cell phones do a nice job, I like to have more control when I take shots.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

Amazing shot!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2015)

Another " borrowed" one.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2015)

Not my photo but pretty.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

That really is pretty Pappy, any idea where it was taken....?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry, Holly. It was on Facebook with no title. I thought the Blues were very pretty.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

I agree Pappy,  the blues are beautiful, and somehow the reflection looks even prettier than the trees themselves , I'd love to visit wherever that is.. my camera would get burnout...


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2015)

Came across this one online.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Came across this one online.



That's our red squirrels.  Endangered.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

A very old picture of mine, taken in a state park near here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

Reflection photos from South Korea, more here.


----------



## Ina (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## littleowl (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## tortiecat (Nov 22, 2015)

Just came across these pictures - some very great photography both by members and from other sources.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Tortiecat


----------



## littleowl (Nov 23, 2015)

I use nothing else but my own photo's.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2015)

KingFisher by Alan McFayden


----------



## littleowl (Nov 25, 2015)

He had the patience of Jobe. It took him years to take that wonderful picture.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> These 2 are my all time favourites of mine. The first one was taken of the lake in the grounds of the Hari Krishna temple about 20 minutes drive from here..it was just after 5pm late autumn and the sun was just sinking behind the trees..
> 
> 
> View attachment 19167
> ...



Hollydolly, very interesting pic of the boats. It struck me what a great jigsaw puzzle it would make!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2015)

*Autumn in the Austrian Alps*


----------



## nan (Dec 22, 2015)

Beautiful photos,everyone thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2016)

Online photo.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 27, 2016)

*Reflections*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Lovely Littleowl!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2016)

The chapel in the woods.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2016)

I copied this from Facebook..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2016)

:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2016)

So pretty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a picture of Autumn time.  I got it on the net.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is one I found on my hard drive:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

One I took in Brugge, Belgium


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

And in York, England


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

And Loch Eck (Echaig) near our house:


----------



## Wren (Mar 10, 2016)

*A magical Autumn day*

View attachment 27462


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2016)

Love these photos here!  One from online.


----------



## Wren (Mar 14, 2016)

*Amsterdam*

View attachment 27555


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2016)

Love this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2016)

online photo...


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

Pappy that photo took my breath away....beautiful beautiful.......even if your jokes AREN'T funny, lol. I'm teasing of course......lindap


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

This is a great shot lindap


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

It looks like a post cards......is this also computered generated??? stil can't spell. The grand kids were here ALL DAY so bear with me. lindap


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2016)

Found this one online. Upstate NY.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Found this one online. Upstate NY.


OMG, that is the most beautiful picture I have ever seen!!


----------



## happytime (Oct 18, 2016)

Ther is a place in Cooperstown NY that I go to when it's winter.....It's  a multi falls place an in the winter it is just os majestic .... Would post but there on the other computer...I hate cold weather, that's why I live in Fl. I do so enjoy going back to NY
 only IN THE SUMMER......


----------



## happytime (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey can anyone tell me how to photograph a window....years ago my Mom carved her name into a windwo in our old house we grew up in. I would love to have it on a pix's ......thanks


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

I miss the fall colors like that here in the south.  There are not the great varieties of colors here, and the leaves don't seem to all turn at the same time, like they do in the north.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2016)

Online photo...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2016)

Photo from Germany.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2016)

Online photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice Pappy!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2016)

This photograph was taken in Syracuse NY, November 30 2015 by local amateur photographer Jody Grenier.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2016)

Pretty Aunt Bea!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2016)

Beautiful SeaBreeze. I love how the sun is filtering in on the wooded path photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

online photo...


----------



## Carla (Dec 10, 2016)

Really lovely photos. Reflections to me somehow convey serenity. Anyone else see it that way?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

I see reflections that way too, especially the ones I see out in nature....peace and serenity.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

I may have figured this out.....Goose in my pond.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 26, 2017)

Great picture, Seeker!


----------



## Hamish (Jan 31, 2017)

My first contribution to the thread, this statue is in the Botanic gardens in Edinburgh.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2017)

It's a beautiful shot, Hamish. I don't understand the sculpture, but that's my loss. The reflection is great.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 1, 2017)

I love this thread thank you to everyone who added a photo


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 15, 2017)

Here's one I took in Maine.
Traveled from Cape Cod to Lubec, Maine taking photos of lighthouses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)

Great photo SLS, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 15, 2017)

One more shot in Plymouth, MA near Plymouth rock on a different trip.


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photo SLS, thanks for posting it!


Thanks.
I wish I could take credit for actually finding that spot.
There was a line of photographers waiting for the guy in front of you to move so you could take your shot, but I'm pleased with it. 
Steve


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)

That's okay SLS, that was worth waiting in line for, good photography!  I really like the boat too!


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's okay SLS, that was worth waiting in line for, good photography!  I really like the boat too!


Thanks I do too.
That one took a bit of editing.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2017)

Online photo.


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hamish (Feb 19, 2017)

At Ocean terminal, Leith, Edinburgh.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2017)

Devil's Bridge - Germany (online pic)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 22, 2017)

Serenity.....:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2017)

These are all photos I took myself from around where I live...


  A stream running through the woods behind my house.. taken  late afternoon on an autumn day..



 The canal Boat marina


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2017)

our local Canal Lock...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2018)

Italy


----------



## Wren (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2018)

A small creek in a much larger river close to my house...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2018)

(online photo)


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## -Oy- (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all

I've dug out a few of my own reflection shots for your perusal  

1. Rydal cave





2. The Duke of Portland Boathouse, Ullswater.





3. Flamingo


----------



## IKE (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2018)

Stunning...both of you.... 

The flamingo photograph is just the most amazing thing I've ever seen...


----------



## Leonie (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Leonie (Mar 21, 2018)

An accidental catch, through the glass, so not the best picture in the world but I rather like the 'reflected' halo.

Sadly this little fishy is long gone.  Maybe he has his very own halo now. :angel:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2018)

All of you take such beautiful photos. i never thought of reflection photos before,what a great idea.


----------



## Wren (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 23, 2018)

Fluffy cat ......


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2018)

wow


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2018)

Double wow.


----------



## Ferocious (May 27, 2018)

Vega_Lyra said:


> Fluffy cat ......


All I said was, "Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the fairest of them all", then I opened my eyes and I'd become a 'moggy'............groan.....


----------



## Ferocious (May 27, 2018)

Wren said:


> View attachment 50140




Superb picture, Wren, but it was a job and a half standing on my head to view it properly.......


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (May 30, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


>





Oo are you lookin' at mush?


----------



## Ferocious (May 30, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 48747





Hmmmmm.........My head could do with a colour rinse.........


----------



## Wren (May 30, 2018)




----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

A lot of White Birch .....up state NY by chance????


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful! I love the ring idea.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2018)

Not a photo, but......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 23, 2018)

What a beautiful  "forest"   Seabreeze.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

Our trip down the river we took this one.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 7, 2018)

1. my outdoor fish tank/pond w/gr daughter
2. row boats on water in Gold Beach, Oregon
3. sunset on Oregon beach


----------



## Wren (Dec 8, 2018)

Taken in Amsterdam


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 19, 2018)

IMHO, Michael in Vermont always seems to have an eye for beauty. His shots of the northern lights always capture my fancy.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2018)

Looks like a violin......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)

[h=2]Sylvia Michel, Switzerland [/h]


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

Some great photo reflections above. 


Hardwoods Standing in
Water


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

That is a striking shot. A great affect.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 4, 2019)

This was taken at Chase Plaza a block north of Wall Street (in the rain). I get funny looks from people when I do this.


----------



## Lara (Feb 4, 2019)

Good call to make that one a black and white photo. Adds drama.

I can almost feel the cold, wet, high contrast of black and cool grays mixed with warm gray while business goes on in NY.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 6, 2019)

This is a very peaceful image. I like the way it is framed with the branches.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Feb 9, 2019)

Teascape...


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

Brilliant! Now where is my teapot?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

I tried to take advantage of my rainy commute and snap off a few reflective photos. It's not easy handling an iPhone and an umbrella in the rain.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 10, 2019)

That's quite a bird; I like the color and the reflection on the pond.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## norman (Feb 26, 2019)

I would like to jump off that. lol





Pappy said:


> View attachment 62760


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Wren (May 17, 2019)

Flamingos, taken few weeks ago


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 65578



This photo went viral! Here's the story behind it.

https://mymodernmet.com/bald-eagle-reflection-photo/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2019)

Season of the Eagle _~by Bev Doolittle
_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 3, 2021)

That is a fantastic photo Holly, how patient the photographer as well as, how lucky, to capture such a moment. I just love it.

This reflective photo creates a great illusion.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 3, 2021)

What lovely photos they are and reflections are just like another photo under it . thanks for sharing these ...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 3, 2021)

So many archived threads with great content.  Now I'm gonna have to start on page 1 and take my eyes out to lunch...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

It's a real pity that years after we posted our photos that were stored on Photobucket, that it became a fee paying site only and ruined our pictures by stamping their logo all over them when we wouldn't pay...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 3, 2021)

taken in my friend, Ed’s backyard


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 4, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 172137
> 
> taken in my friend, Ed’s backyard


I like how the tree on the left is reflected with the clouds. Nice pic!


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 4, 2021)

My friend sent this to me from his lakeside cabin - must be nice.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 4, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I like how the tree on the left is reflected with the clouds. Nice pic!


Thanks, @rcleary171 !


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

I took this one myself.. of a small narrowboat inlet  marina in the middle of a town, surrounded by apartments ,  about 40 minutes from here..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2021)

Seattle in 2018


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 7, 2021)

Somewhere out west,, an old photo.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 11, 2021)

Lambertville, NJ - bridge over Raritan canal.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 11, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 173176


This is such a delicately "illuminated" picture with the water, like glass, mirroring the sky. Beautifully composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 11, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> This is such a delicately "illuminated" picture with the water, like glass, mirroring the sky. Beautifully composed. Thanks for sharing.


Thank *you* @rcleary171 !


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 11, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 173179


It's funny how the reflection is prettier than the sky. Nice picture.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 173176


IMHO, that one is absolutely super with the subtle sunset colors and shades.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> IMHO, that one is absolutely super with the subtle sunset colors and shades.


Thank you @JonDouglas   I was in the right place at the right time


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 12, 2021)

We are often treated to a sight like this, here in The New Forest.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 12, 2021)

littleowl said:


> Surfer reflection


I love surfing photos and videos.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I love surfing photos and videos.


Here are a few from our neck of the woods!

Pictures taken at Long Beach and Tofino, BC


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 13, 2021)

Here's one I took back in 2018 - Wall Street area.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> View attachment 5136​


Gorgeous photo.


----------



## drifter (Jul 13, 2021)

The only reflection in my photo file.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

drifter said:


> View attachment 173618
> 
> The only reflection in my photo file.


So cool!


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 16, 2021)

Sitting in the boardroom


----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2021)

My stray tomcat, Spots.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 17, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My stray tomcat, Spots.


Spots: "Who's that usurper on the other side of the door? I don't like that kitty."


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 21, 2021)

Reflecting on a Storm


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 21, 2021)

After the storm


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunset over the Delaware River


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 22, 2021)

This thread inspired me and with thanks to all who've posted here, I got the idea to  hang out, wait for the right combination of weather (wind, clouds and sky conditions) and then run to an a little gravel area on a hill and grab this picture.






For scale, those are trees, not bushes, on the shoreline. 

If I were wealthy, I'd buy all who've posted here a drone so you could go out and enjoy aerial photography.  This so much fun, I can hardly stand it.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 22, 2021)

That is an amazing place and your photo captured it all.


----------

